

Show HN: IGeon iOS Arcade Space Shooter - IGeon

Hello HN!<p>IGeon is an IOS game that I have been working on. It was released last week on the app store!
To commemorate the release I am giving away 20 Promo Codes to the game.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codehookup.com&#x2F;8769c573<p>^ Code Hookup is a Promo Code distribution tool.<p>Enjoy!
Feedback is much appreciated.<p>Itunes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;igeon&#x2F;id887223161<p>Facebook: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;IGeonIOS<p>Twitter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;IgeonIOS
======
IGeon
If anyone has questions on how I developed this application I would be more
than delighted to answer.

